# Onroad Drivers Needed



## dave w 1 (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi guys dr voodoo here im looking to get a few onroad drivers for sponsorship check out the oval thread for the grat responces so far!!! also anyone who registers at www.voodoocells.com can enter to win a free voodoo team pack! thanks


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Bump..

I'll be calling you tomorrow sir.

Tony


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

What type of racing are you looking to support? I race mostly touring and 1/12th.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Where do I send my resume?
Thanks
Dayton


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

sent resume in but no response not sure if you got it 

email is [email protected]


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Just give him a little time, Dave's busy matchin me up some killer cells.  He'll get back to you. 

For more information about Voodoo Cells, check www.voodoocells.com or visit the discussion forum at:
http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=113309&page=1&pp=30

Tony

"Stick em' with VOLTAGE!"


----------



## dave w 1 (Apr 28, 2005)

josh short said:


> sent resume in but no response not sure if you got it
> 
> email is [email protected]




HEY JOSH PLEASE RE SEND WE HAD SOME GLITCHES IN THE COMPUTER THANKS


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

Take A Good Look At Josh Short Has Tqed And Won Some 19 Turn Stuff And Kicking Some Serious Butt In Stock Also You Wont Be Let Down With Him On The Team


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

I can second that dave, Josh used to race with us in Worcester at R/C Excitement. He was good than.


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

resent resume


----------

